# Old Aircraft parts



## igold1960 (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello from Minneapolis, MN

My name is Igor and I am looking for guadance how to buy old aircraft parts fuselage parts
tails, wings, fusilage in half.

I have a partner who is building chain of restarants in Europe in "Antique Aviation Theme"

My understanding old parts for not flying aircraft sells as a scrap.

Aircraft remodeling do not sell parts like that.

Any suggestions or advice/ offers will be gratefuly appriciated 

Regards,

Igor


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 16, 2009)

I can only suggest , looking into restorations and ask if they have any doubles of anything they won't use and are willing sell (ie to buy other parts needed) 

If you want something more specific then the trouble begins 

Propellers etc will proberly be easy to come by , although it'd be easier and cheaper to just make replicas

Also , imo using original vintage aircraft parts seems like a waste for that purpose


----------

